# details on Nokia 3310 reissue



## Danny McG (Feb 26, 2017)

I feel, for nostalgia sake, that I gotta get me one
New Nokia 3310 (2017) hands on review | TechRadar


----------



## HareBrain (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm still using a 3510 that I got new. One of the keys is now held in with sellotape.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 27, 2017)

I find the nostalgia for this hard to understand. Isn't there a reason it became obsolete?


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 27, 2017)

Apparently it's a useful phone to have for those wanting to preserve their privacy when they travel: in certain countries, one can find that the authorities there are legally entitled to look through (keep a record of?) the contents of one's smartphone.


----------



## Danny McG (Feb 27, 2017)

These are a step up from original as apparently it's possible to do a bit of browsing. Some smartphones offer a bewildering amount of functions and apps that aren't really needed.
Like my washer/dryer with its vast number of settings and programmable cycles but only four ever get used!


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 7, 2017)

It appears a lot of phone users are looking forward to it
Nokia 3310 demand 'astonishing', says Carphone Warehouse


----------

